# Deposit



## wlc00

I was just wondering if anyone ask for an deposit or an retainer fee on their contracts and if you do how much do you charge.


----------



## JustJeff

Are you talking for residential or commercial accounts? And in both situations, if they are seasonal accounts, they should both require up front payments. Seasonal commercial accounts have to be paid before each month of service for us. And I did the same thing for seasonal residential accounts when I did residential. Although I didn't call them deposits. They were payments for the upcoming month. And if they paid for the entire season in advance, I gave them a discount.


----------



## wishfull

We ask for a deposit on our landscaping jobs to cover materials we must supply but never on labor or equipment for our mowing, snow plowing or landscaping.


----------



## On a Call

Jeff uses a common method. This saves you from chasing money and not being paid. You know ahead of time who you are doing and who you are not. 

However if you fail to follow through on your end of the deal...you may suffer the consequences


----------



## Philbilly2

wishfull said:


> We ask for a deposit on our landscaping jobs to cover materials we must supply.


Must be nice... we have to maintain something called "working capital"


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Must be nice... we have to maintain something called "working capital"


Working Capital????.....Whats that???....- thought you were supposed to use working capital to buy Jagoof lights and larger exhaust for my Pickup so I can roll coal


----------



## John_DeereGreen

wishfull said:


> We ask for a deposit on our landscaping jobs to cover materials we must supply but never on labor or equipment for our mowing, snow plowing or landscaping.


Commercial or residential installs?


----------



## wishfull

All residential landscaping requires a deposit of 25% to 50% depending on complexity with progress payments as we proceed. We don't do residential snow or mowing. Commercial customers around here won't pay a deposit up front except only on rare occasions for landscaping but never on snow removal even on seasonal. Can't blame them as we had a contractor here (still nibbling around a little) who didn't and still doesn't like to provide service after payment up front. Most of our commercial snow now pays within a few days by credit card or direct deposit anyway.


----------



## m_ice

wishfull said:


> All residential landscaping requires a deposit of 25% to 50% depending on complexity with progress payments as we proceed. We don't do residential snow or mowing. Commercial customers around here won't pay a deposit up front except only on rare occasions for landscaping but never on snow removal even on seasonal. Can't blame them as we had a contractor here (still nibbling around a little) who didn't and still doesn't like to provide service after payment up front. Most of our commercial snow now pays within a few days by credit card or direct deposit anyway.


I'm confused...how are your seasonals structured? 
Do the monthly installment start after 1st service?


----------



## m_ice

And for commercial install projects of decent size there should be draws unless you like chasing GC's for money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

m_ice said:


> I'm confused...how are your seasonals structured?
> Do the monthly installment start after 1st service?


Our seasonals are November-March. Billed November 31-March 31. Some also include April so November-April. 


m_ice said:


> And for commercial install projects of decent size there should be draws unless you like chasing GC's for money.


All our commercial installs have had draws, but good luck getting any money prior to some services being done. The only chasing I've had to do on commercial installs, is for retainage money. For some reason they hate to let go of that 10% or so after final acceptance.


----------



## kimber750

wishfull said:


> All residential landscaping requires a deposit of 25% to 50% depending on complexity with progress payments as we proceed. We don't do residential snow or mowing. Commercial customers around here won't pay a deposit up front except only on rare occasions for landscaping but never on snow removal even on seasonal. Can't blame them as we had a contractor here (still nibbling around a little) who didn't and still doesn't like to provide service after payment up front. Most of our commercial snow now pays within a few days by credit card or direct deposit anyway.


Pretty sure I couldn't ask for 50% if I wanted to. Believe max is 30% here in Pennsyltucky.


----------



## Randall Ave

Not the same as you guys. But if a customer comes in with a truck for repair. And I think the repair is more than the truck is worth, I get a deposit.


----------



## jonniesmooth

yes, seasonal accounts pay for the upcoming month. I do a 6 month, Nov-April. For call out services for non contracted people, I tell them "I will walk to your door and pick up my $50 cash deposit, before I unload the tractor from the trailer, and the balance is due when finished." No money, no workie.
I had a guy write me a bad check for mowing last year, I was out $300 before it came back to my bank and I stopped service to him. Grrr!


----------



## m_ice

Ok so I'm similar to everyone else that has responded on seasonals and am not crazy...still wondering how the OP does his? 
For what it's worth my payments are due 1st of month with most starting Nov.1 and some Dec. 1, both are 5 installments.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Working Capital????.....Whats that???....- thought you were supposed to use working capital to buy Jagoof lights and larger exhaust for my Pickup so I can roll coal


You make it sound like a bad thing...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You make it sound like a bad thing...


The confusion is in the word "Working".....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

m_ice said:


> Ok so I'm similar to everyone else that has responded on seasonals and am not crazy...still wondering how the OP does his?
> For what it's worth my payments are due 1st of month with most starting Nov.1 and some Dec. 1, both are 5 installments.


Maybe I'm ass backwards from everyone else, I am from Ohio after all, but no one around here bills seasonals that way that I've heard of.


----------



## Philbilly2

m_ice said:


> chasing GC's for money.


Welcome to my life...


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Ok so I'm similar to everyone else that has responded on seasonals and am not crazy...still wondering how the OP does his?
> For what it's worth my payments are due 1st of month with most starting Nov.1 and some Dec. 1, both are 5 installments.


Yes seasonals billed first of the month too....


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm still waiting to get paid for one, two years ago.


----------



## wishfull

Our seasonals generally run from Oct. 15 with billing done Nov. 1 and run to April 15 with final billing being done May 1 for snow removal. We run 15 to 30 days behind always. We only do commercial and always get paid. Residentials suck in my opinion. It sometimes is a pain I'll admit when a heavy dump occurs the first few days into the billing period. We pick our customers, we don't let them pick us. If there is any red flags we turn them down. Works extremely well for us.


----------



## m_ice

wishfull said:


> We don't do residential snow or mowing. Commercial customers around here won't pay a deposit up front except only on rare occasions for landscaping but never on snow removal even on seasonal.


Sorry for all the confusion...I get people bill different times of the month and whatever works for them. I'm trying to figure out how this guy does seasonals when they wont pay up front? I.e. under his structure if it doesn't snow until January then they don't pay until January or February???
Remember I'm from IL and we do everything backweirds here.


----------



## m_ice

wishfull said:


> Our seasonals generally run from Oct. 15 with billing done Nov. 1 and run to April 15 with final billing being done May 1 for snow removal. We run 15 to 30 days behind always. We only do commercial and always get paid. Residentials suck in my opinion. It sometimes is a pain I'll admit when a heavy dump occurs the first few days into the billing period. We pick our customers, we don't let them pick us. If there is any red flags we turn them down. Works extremely well for us.


Ok so you do get pre-paid for snow service on seasonals


----------



## wishfull

We get paid on our seasonals whether it snows or not but we do not get paid before we do the work. Our customers pay the agreed upon monthly amount plus any extras only after service ( or lack of service in case of no snowfall) has been performed either 15 days in Oct. April or 30 days in Nov. Dec. Jan." Feb." . We don't get paid up front. We operate like a sit down restaurant you eat first then pay not like a fast food joint where you pay first then eat. _*In short, the service period is over and done before we bill and get paid. We are paid after the fact not prior to. *_


----------



## Mark Oomkes

wishfull said:


> We get paid on our seasonals whether it snows or not but we do not get paid before we do the work. Our customers pay the agreed upon monthly amount plus any extras only after service ( or lack of service in case of no snowfall) has been performed either 15 days in Oct. April or 30 days in Nov. Dec. Jan." Feb." . We don't get paid up front. We operate like a sit down restaurant you eat first then pay not like a fast food joint where you pay first then eat. _*In short, the service period is over and done before we bill and get paid. We are paid after the fact not prior to. *_


We get paid during the month the services are occurring...like insurance, utility, cell phone, etc companies do.


----------



## wishfull

My wife said to explain it her way. She's my boss so if I want to eat tonight I guess. Most of our "seasonal" contracts run for 6 months starting Oct. 15 and ending April 15. So lets just say we priced a seasonal at $6000 for that 6 month period of time this is how we work it.
Oct. 15 to Oct. 31 - Bill customer $500 on Nov. 1
Nov.1 to Nov. 30 - Bill customer $1000 on Dec. 1
Dec. 1 to Dec. 31 - Bill customer $1000 on Jan. 1
Jan. 1 to Jan 31 - Bill customer $1000 on Feb. 1
Feb. 1 to Feb. 28 - Bill customer $1000 on March 1
Mar. 1 to Mar. 31 - Bill Customer $1000 on April 1
April 1 to April 15 - Bill customer $500 on May 1

If we do any extras such as sanding, hauling, etc. it is is billed in the month following the performance of service such as sanding done in Dec. is included in the bill produced on Jan.1.

In all my years in business (over 50 now) I have never heard of anyone charging a customer prior to performing a service such as snow plowing. Pre-payment for goods is common when they are special ordered or in the case of sod for example is hard to repossess. A deposit based on a % of overall job costing is what I refer to as good faith money and again generally only covers the cost of goods.

I have never been prepaid by any large company and especially National Service Providers. Most NSP's should pay up front but let's not start up that controversy again. I don't pre-pay my employees so I don't think my customers should pre-pay me. If you don't trust your clients to pay then don't work for them. I've only been bit once and I was watching for it. I made sure I didn't get too far into it and it worked out fine. He went bankrupt and I am still here.


----------



## BIG

I offer two options billed at time of service due net 15 or a one time up front seasonal payment. I'm a solo operation so I only take on 15 or so clients per snow season and usually have a 50/50 mix of billing options. This season I cut down my service area for snow and took on 13 properties. 6 seasonal with 7 billed tos. Condo associations like the seasonal more then my single family homes.


----------



## wishfull

It don't matter how you bill your customers or what amount for that matter as long as both parties are okay with it. When two parties walk away from a meeting with both of them either feeling happy or like they just got screwed then it was a good deal.We have some large commercial customers that we work for on an as needed basis and they voluntarily pay by credit card either just before we start (unless it's hourly) or within hours after work is completed. But as I said in a previous post we pick our customers they don't pick us and because of this we always get get paid well and on time. Good service prompt payment.


----------



## jonniesmooth

My invoices go out about the 23rd for the next month, they are considered late and service is suspended if payment isn't received by the 10th.
I have several customers who pay the entire bill on the first invoice .
I hope that's clearer.


----------



## Philbilly2

m_ice said:


> I'm trying to figure out how this guy does seasonals when they wont pay up front? I.e. under his structure if it doesn't snow until January then they don't pay until January or February???
> Remember I'm from IL and we do everything backweirds here.


Working capital... that is how...

Here is an example for you.

I have a bunch of pallets of fixtures for a job we are working on in my shop. Based on pay structures, I took delivery of them in January. I billed for the on my January 31st draw. I payed for them on February 5th. Now, I have to wait to get my money back from the General/ Client until around the end of March.

Seem weird? It is not, it is very common in construction. Now, when I get paid, I will make my markup on those fixtures and my 2% for paying my supplier in Net10.

That is 22% for purchasing some materials for a job.

This now becomes working capital


----------



## John_DeereGreen

m_ice said:


> Sorry for all the confusion...I get people bill different times of the month and whatever works for them. I'm trying to figure out how this guy does seasonals when they wont pay up front? I.e. under his structure if it doesn't snow until January then they don't pay until January or February???
> Remember I'm from IL and we do everything backweirds here.


I'm trying to figure out how people are able to bill for services not yet rendered. The only time I've ever been able to do that is on landscape installs where you're doing draws on a large job, but you still don't actually receive the money until after the work is complete. And there's still that lovely retainage the GC/client keep until everyone's everything are done and approved and the client takes possession of the project.

One of our NSP's allows us to invoice them any time the 25th of the month or after, for that month's services. But their terms are net 45, or (if you're crazy enough to take it) overnight EFT with 5% discount. That is the only customer I have/had like that.


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> Working capital... that is how...
> 
> Here is an example for you.
> 
> I have a bunch of pallets of fixtures for a job we are working on in my shop. Based on pay structures, I took delivery of them in January. I billed for the on my January 31st draw. I payed for them on February 5th. Now, I have to wait to get my money back from the General/ Client until around the end of March.
> 
> Seem weird? It is not, it is very common in construction. Now, when I get paid, I will make my markup on those fixtures and my 2% for paying my supplier in Net10.
> 
> That is 22% for purchasing some materials for a job.
> 
> This now becomes working capital


Bad choice of wording on my end and I got off on a tangent ...I understand working capital. 
Originally I was trying to drive home the point that seasonals are a form of pre-payment and for the most part an assurance that if and when services are needed they will be performed. The poster was claiming he never bills prior to services performed. But in theory a seasonal can pay you for work you never perform (i.e. no pushable events like us last year). Just like insurance premiums they pre-bill and I believe seasonals should be treated the same way.
Construction projects are a whole different animal IMO.


----------



## jonniesmooth

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm trying to figure out how people are able to bill for services not yet rendered. The only time I've ever been able to do that is on landscape installs where you're doing draws on a large job, but you still don't actually receive the money until after the work is complete. And there's still that lovely retainage the GC/client keep until everyone's everything are done and approved and the client takes possession of the project.
> 
> One of our NSP's allows us to invoice them any time the 25th of the month or after, for that month's services. But their terms are net 45, or (if you're crazy enough to take it) overnight EFT with 5% discount. That is the only customer I have/had like that.


I pay for all kinds of insurance, and yes, I u understand that I have insurance even tho I don't make a claim.
With the seasonal its the same idea. You're paying regardless of if you use it or not.
Usually a very discounted price from paying actual billed prices for large events.
Example, last week we had an 8", a 5" and a 12" event.
My seasonals pay their scheduled $100.
The per time accounts ran about $260 for the month.
That's why I only do about 12 seasonal, I want to cover my overhead, but not leave $$ on the table either 
I tell my seasonals " You're buying snow assurance". That you are covered when you need it, no worries. Then I tell them" it's not insurance , I'd need a license to sell you that ".


----------



## m_ice

All of my lawn, landscape maintenance, and snow seasonals are billed 1st of the month.
Some pay within 7 days, most pay 7 to 21 days, and almost all pay within 30 days.
We are 90%+ commercial/ industrial and I can count on 1 hand how many times someone has inquired about billing at the beginning of the month. After my "We are not a bank and it allows us to offer better pricing" pitch and they are fine with it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I prefer to be a bank and receive higher prices in return...


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm trying to figure out how people are able to bill for services not yet rendered. The only time I've ever been able to do that is on landscape installs where you're doing draws on a large job, but you still don't actually receive the money until after the work is complete. And there's still that lovely retainage the GC/client keep until everyone's everything are done and approved and the client takes possession of the project.
> 
> One of our NSP's allows us to invoice them any time the 25th of the month or after, for that month's services. But their terms are net 45, or (if you're crazy enough to take it) overnight EFT with 5% discount. That is the only customer I have/had like that.


So are you not billing a customer at the "end" of the month if there is no snow...? What difference does it make for time of billing in regards to when you actually service on a seasonal... They are covered for the "season" you are paid for the "season"...


----------



## m_ice

You're mistaken better prices with lower prices.

Compound interest can work in your favor or against you. There are tons of factors...lost opportunity cost, LOC interest, etc. That dictate for me how I want the money from customers. It's also why we maintain 35-40% seasonals in our portfolio. IMO it doesn't matter how you get there as long as you're comfortable with your liquidity.


----------



## plow4beer

wishfull said:


> We get paid on our seasonals whether it snows or not but we do not get paid before we do the work. Our customers pay the agreed upon monthly amount plus any extras only after service ( or lack of service in case of no snowfall) has been performed either 15 days in Oct. April or 30 days in Nov. Dec. Jan." Feb." . We don't get paid up front. We operate like a sit down restaurant you eat first then pay not like a fast food joint where you pay first then eat. _*In short, the service period is over and done before we bill and get paid. We are paid after the fact not prior to. *_


Are you implying that companies that take upfront payment on seasonals are a lower quality/not as good.?..the restaurant reference sure seems to send that message. Your foolish & very naive if so.



wishfull said:


> In all my years in business (over 50 now) I have never heard of anyone charging a customer prior to performing a service such as snow plowing.


I haven't been in business, for myself, for even half as long as you have...and I've heard of it MANY times....In fact, there's a guy that's posted on this site many times that does a couple driveways with tractor/blowers, and has made quite a name for himself. And he regularly gets paid for the entire season upfront from his resi accounts....IIRC, he does a measly 3or 4 thousand driveways..?..?.btw, he's not the only operation out there like that.



Philbilly2 said:


> Working capital... that is how...
> 
> Here is an example for you.
> 
> I have a bunch of pallets of fixtures for a job we are working on in my shop. Based on pay structures, I took delivery of them in January. I billed for the on my January 31st draw. I payed for them on February 5th. Now, I have to wait to get my money back from the General/ Client until around the end of March.
> 
> Seem weird? It is not, it is very common in construction. Now, when I get paid, I will make my markup on those fixtures and my 2% for paying my supplier in Net10.
> 
> That is 22% for purchasing some materials for a job.
> 
> This now becomes working capital


I've had larger construction projects that payout after certain stages being completed, but I never ask for upfront payment...though I do get offered it on occasion.

Locally here, landscapers getting X% down to start a project is fairly common...not really sure why that is though?

Seasonal snow accounts are a different animal, as well as far and few between here...very tough sell. But what I do have, I tried to "somewhat" model around knowledge that was graciously shared with me by people with outstanding reputations and a wealth of knowledge about the industry. Just to be clear, these people do not include cummerexon, I'm a dope, or Mark Oomps. My seasonals pay 60% to start the season, then the remaining 40% in mid Jan. Never had a problem with this.


----------



## wishfull

I would never insinuate that any contractor who takes up front payments are lower quality nor am I foolish or naive. I am merely trying to explain the process of what works for me and has worked for me for many years. I have never felt that I needed to take up front payments from my clients for snow removal. If you feel you must then by all means do so. I have worked most of my life in the oil and gas industry and we waited for 90 days or more after work was completed before we got paid. Some up front money there would have been nice. We are all entitled to operate our business in what ever manner we deem appropriate. Again I will state I do not do residential only corporate and in my area if I asked for pre-payment they would tell me to get lost. It's just not done where I operate.


----------



## plow4beer

wishfull said:


> I would never insinuate that any contractor who takes up front payments are lower quality nor am I foolish or naive. I am merely trying to explain the process of what works for me and has worked for me for many years. I have never felt that I needed to take up front payments from my clients for snow removal. If you feel you must then by all means do so. I have worked most of my life in the oil and gas industry and we waited for 90 days or more after work was completed before we got paid. Some up front money there would have been nice. We are all entitled to operate our business in what ever manner we deem appropriate. Again I will state I do not do residential only corporate and in my area if I asked for pre-payment they would tell me to get lost. It's just not done where I operate.


Sure


----------



## Philbilly2

I acutually got “mobilization” money 1 time on a job... it honestly made me laugh as I had never been paid before I stepped foot on a job before.

Either way, it honestly was nice to have a few grand in hand to move machines and buy pipe and stone with...


----------



## wishfull

We actually got a 25% pre-pay from a corporate 6 months ago on a landscape job to help cover some of the costs for site specific materials. First time for us. We always ask for an up front percentage to cover site specific items from residential landscape customers and insist on a written contract c/w scope of work. If the work is strictly labor or equipment time we do not ask for a deposit. Maybe if I done residential snow plowing I might ask for pre-pay on seasonal too, I don't know. Some of them are so tight with their money it's like trying to pull teeth from a chicken when it comes time to pay. If our corporate customers are quick to pay they get charged at a lower rate than those who are slow payers. I have watched many small businesses over the years go belly up from working for slow payers such as big business (oil & gas especially). However, as I plow4money not beer I have survived. I currently have about 58 pieces of equipment, trucks, trailers, etc. most 3 years old or newer all paid for so I guess my way works for me.


----------



## Philbilly2

wishfull said:


> However, as I plow4money not beer.


Lol... and there it is.... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laugh:Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

And the schlong measuring contest begins.


----------



## plow4beer

John_DeereGreen said:


> And the schlong measuring contest begins.


Nah, it's just "wishfull' Thinking


----------



## plow4beer

wishfull said:


> We operate like a sit down restaurant you eat first then pay not like a fast food joint where you pay first then eat.





wishfull said:


> In all my years in business (over 50 now) I have never heard of anyone charging a customer prior to performing a service such as snow plowing.


Again, Using the above analogy to compare the way he does things, to those that get upfront payment... and the fact he's "supposedly" been in the biz for over 50 yrs, speaks volumes about his knowledge of the snow & ice industry.

& btw I have over 58 cases of beer (import, domestic, homemade) in my basement


----------



## Ajlawn1

plow4beer said:


> I have over 58 cases of beer (import, domestic, homemade) in my basement


So either you need to get bizzy drinking or clean up your basement...


----------



## Philbilly2

From what he tells me, that is what he drinks before lunch...


----------



## plow4beer

Ajlawn1 said:


> So either you need to get bizzy drinking or clean up your basement...


I've been bizzie..that's how I got the 58 cases...and my basement looks like a high end liquor store



Philbilly2 said:


> From what he tells me, that is what he drinks before lunch...


Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

50 years in the snow and ice industry. How old are you wishfull?


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> 50 years in the snow and ice industry. How old are you wishfull?


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## wishfull

Never said I was 50 years in the snow and ice industry. Re-read my post. I have been in business for 50 years including farming, oil and gas industry. logging and currently own, together with my son and wife, 5 other businesses. As far as my knowledge in the snow and ice industry my background serves me quite well in operating my business in my area. You are still free to operate yours in any way you so choose. I never once said your way was wrong. If your way and your knowledge works well for you in your particular area then by all means make the most of it but when someone else tries to explain how they operate and have done so successfully I might add, please have the decency to accept their explanation as it is presented. If my opinion differs from yours then be that as it may. I was not aware that certain individuals on this forum site took offense so easily when someone with a different point of view posted. As to my age I am past retirement age but not dead.

If this is turning into some kind of contest here then I won't win any way cause beer drinkers always win in a p_ssing contest.


----------



## JustJeff

Okay, how old are you anyway?


----------



## Freshwater

Driveways 100% prepay.
Seasonals under 10k half Nov 1st half Jan 15th.
Over 10k 3 or 5 equal payments.3 payments = nov jan and march 15th. Or 5 payments = nov-march 15th. 
Per push some weekly some monthly some bi-monthly some 30 day net.
Works for me and I have a constant inflow of money throughout the season.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Freshwater said:


> Driveways 100% prepay.
> Seasonals under 10k half Nov 1st half Jan 15th.
> Over 10k 3 or 5 equal payments.3 payments = nov jan and march 15th. Or 5 payments = nov-march 15th.
> Per push some weekly some monthly some bi-monthly some 30 day net.
> Works for me and I have a constant inflow of money throughout the season.


My first year, '96-97, we had 108" of snowfall.
I had 12 customers on my route and worked a full time job. I was blowing snow every other day on the low end, many weeks 3-4 days straight.
I billed bi monthly then.
I ended up the season with 32 customers
I did that with lawns too half billed on the 15th, other half on the 30th,. Continual cash flow was nice.
22 years later, must have been doing something right, I'm still here.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Okay, how old are you anyway?


I'm going with north of 65 and


----------



## wishfull

Well Buff you are right. I am 68 years old and was born and raised on a farm. I have had to work every day of my adult life and learn things the hard way. My father was a man who kept everything to himself but I watched listened and learned from him and others who I kept note of. I took bits and pieces of what they done and applied what worked for me to my own operations as I grew. My 2 brothers done the same and became quite successful in their endeavors. What works for one person in their area might not work for others elsewhere. Nor are our opinions all the same. Our forefathers fought and died to give us these freedoms and because of them we don't speak German as our main language. Just because I chose to share my opinions and explain to others how I operated my businesses I feel that my integrity and my truthfulness has been unduly brought under fire. Did the Russians get involved with more than just the election?


----------



## plow4beer

wishfull said:


> Well Buff you are right. I am 68 years old and was born and raised on a farm. I have had to work every day of my adult life and learn things the hard way. My father was a man who kept everything to himself but I watched listened and learned from him and others who I kept note of. I took bits and pieces of what they done and applied what worked for me to my own operations as I grew. My 2 brothers done the same and became quite successful in their endeavors. What works for one person in their area might not work for others elsewhere. Nor are our opinions all the same. Our forefathers fought and died to give us these freedoms and because of them we don't speak German as our main language. Just because I chose to share my opinions and explain to others how I operated my businesses I feel that my integrity and my truthfulness has been unduly brought under fire. Did the Russians get involved with more than just the election?


I simply showed you made a ****** bag comment....which you made to insult people that "do it differently than you"...so twist this however you want. It's pretty easy to go back and read what you said


----------



## wishfull

I went back and read what I said as you suggested. I am sorry that you feel insulted as no insult was ever intended or implied. I am a firm believer that people in business do what works best for them as I have stated previously. If it is different than me so what I am capable of learning from others. Read the post you have just quoted and you will see I freely admitted that. It's how we learn. I don't know what sore tooth of yours I touched but again if it makes you feel better I'll say it again "I am sorry, now have a beer and calm down.


----------



## plow4beer

wishfull said:


> I went back and read what I said as you suggested. I am sorry that you feel insulted as no insult was ever intended or implied. I am a firm believer that people in business do what works best for them as I have stated previously. If it is different than me so what I am capable of learning from others. Read the post you have just quoted and you will see I freely admitted that. It's how we learn. I don't know what sore tooth of yours I touched but again if it makes you feel better I'll say it again "I am sorry, now have a beer and calm down.


No sore tooth...but at least you came clean, admitting to what I called you on. At 68 you'd think you would've learned to think before you speak. I already had a beer btw....that's why I'm being so nice to you


----------



## plow4beer

And I think your back peddling....you did imply that. At least have the coconuts to stand behind what you say


----------



## wishfull

I admitted to nothing, I implied nothing, I stand behind everything I say. I think before i speak and my coconuts are doing just fine. When you reach my age if you do then we can talk again. I feel like I am discussing business with my great grand daughter. And quit drinking so much.


----------



## plow4beer

wishfull said:


> I admitted to nothing, I implied nothing, I stand behind everything I say. I think before i speak and my coconuts are doing just fine. When you reach my age if you do then we can talk again. I feel like I am discussing business with my great grand daughter. And quit drinking so much.


If I do reach your age,I sure hope I'm not a pompous asswipe like you. And Drinking excess amounts of alcohol helps me tolerate people like you....be glad I keep a steady drunk going, our I'd turn into a real a-hole


----------



## wishfull

Too late it happened.


----------



## plow4beer

wishfull said:


> Too late it happened.


Lol


----------



## BUFF

wishfull said:


> Too late it happened.


Witty....... Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

wishfull said:


> Too late it happened.


Drop the mic...:clapping:


----------



## Charles

Now back to the topic of the thread:waving:


----------



## Philbilly2

wishfull said:


> Too late it happened.


Oh.... :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I dropped oof a deposit this morning...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I dropped oof a deposit this morning...


just one hunh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> just one hunh?


Well...all at one time.


----------

